
Google still hiring, despite recession - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/networking/3203613/google-still-hiring-despite-recession/
======
gaius
Well, of course, all companies do. Regardless of prevailing economic
conditions there will still be staff turnover, it might slow in a recession,
but people aren't going to stop living their lives.

~~~
SamAtt
I think the point is that they're still expanding (and hence hiring). See this
paragraph:

"Though Google is expanding into multiple areas such as operating systems,
applications, online books and display advertising, more than 90 percent of
company revenue comes from keyword-related search advertising, acknowledged
Schmidt, who is also the chairman of the company."

To me this seems smart. If you still have the money to expand and you realize
the recession will eventually end it's smart to continue expanding. That way
not only will you not lose 2 years but you'll essentially gain 2 years that
were lost by all the other companies that slammed on the brakes because of
recession fears.

------
nimbix
A bit offtopic, but does anyone know how long Google usually needs to get back
to you when you apply for a position? Also, do they notify you if you've been
rejected, or does your resume simply disappear into a black hole?

~~~
brown9-2
Someone inside Google might be able to correct me, but I believe that both 1)
you won't be notified if you aren't a current fit (they'll put you into a
resume database) and 2) if you are a fit, you'll hear back relatively soon -
I've received replies from Google recruiters about a week or two after the
online submission in the past.

~~~
nimbix
Thanks for the reply. I wanted to get an idea how long I should wait before
signing a contract with another company.

I applied with several companies about a week ago an it's really interesting
to see the differences between small and large ones. The smallest company is
really quick and I'm meeting their engineers tomorrow. In the case of the
somewhat larger one (50+ employees) it took several email exchanges with two
separate people to set up a phone interview with their recruiter. And I
haven't heard back anything yet from any of the large companies.

------
frosty
if i had the money, i will increase my hiring spend as you can get much better
people because number of new startups reduce and also less competition in
hiring

